# Cassie's subtle blush



## mehrunissa (Jul 13, 2008)

I was browsing a fashion forum the other day, mostly to look up celebrities of color and drool over their makeup.  I found a photo of Cassie, and fell in love with her super-soft and subtle look.  Cassie and I have similar skintone and now I must have the blush she's wearing!  Any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_I was browsing a fashion forum the other day, mostly to look up celebrities of color and drool over their makeup.  I found a photo of Cassie, and fell in love with her super-soft and subtle look.  Cassie and I have similar skintone and now I must have the blush she's wearing!  Any suggestions/ideas?_

 
Maybe Sunbasque or something in that peachy, shimmery family?


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Maybe Sunbasque or something in that peachy, shimmery family? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm.  I have Sunbasque, and it's deeper and more shimmery on me than Cassie's cheeks.  Any ideas for a matte blush?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_Hmm.  I have Sunbasque, and it's deeper and more shimmery on me than Cassie's cheeks.  Any ideas for a matte blush?_

 
Well honestly her blush doesn't look matte in the picture.  Maybe try NARS Zen?  Maybe Nico over a matte blush?  Perhaps, Gina or Gilda?  I feel like MAC blushes are either shimmery or they're not, with no in between.  Maybe you could look at Coppertone, Buff (that may be too light, I don't know) or Prism?  Hopefully you are near a counter or store so you can try these out, but those range from peachy to tawny.  HTH!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 13, 2008)

hmm gingerly blush?


----------



## makeba (Jul 13, 2008)

it looks like a light swipe of subasque or coppertone blush. ez baby tendertone, with soft brown eyeshadow and a nice coat of mascara. this is just my guess on how to dupe this look. it is a pretty look


----------



## 1984antoinette (Jul 13, 2008)

it maybe mocha from mac.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 13, 2008)

I took a picture of the blushes since I have some that was mentioned incase that helps


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have to agree...it looks like MAC gingerly with some type of extra shimmer to it...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 14, 2008)

I say Gingerly.

That girl is so pretty. I hate her.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 14, 2008)

I say Gingerly.

That girl is so pretty. I hate her.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I took a picture of the blushes since I have some that was mentioned incase that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Ooh, I didn't even consider Gingerly until now, so I went and got a Beauty Powder Blush in Evensun, which gives pretty much the same effect as the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, girls!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 14, 2008)

I say go for a cream blush.

I just discovered how amazing they are and the great, yet subtle coverage it provides!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks like a Chanel blush to me.  I see a lot of stars use them. They look like that.  They are expensive, but it's because most of the colors blend so darn effortlessly.  

Note:  These colors do look different on the face vs. tested on the arm.  If you are interested in them, do look at them in natural light rather than in the store to see how they really look on you.  I find department store lighting is not the best for testing makeup.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* 

 
_Ooh, I didn't even consider Gingerly until now, so I went and got a Beauty Powder Blush in Evensun, which gives pretty much the same effect as the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, girls!_

 
np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fyi: gingerly is kim kardashin's fav. blush


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_I say go for a cream blush.

I just discovered how amazing they are and the great, yet subtle coverage it provides!_

 
I love cream blushes, but I reserve them for colder weather.  They don't work well in humid weather.  Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## CharmingRose (Jul 15, 2008)

That is such a gorgeous look! I'm going to try and recreate it, if I can. I love the natural look of it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 22, 2008)

Which site did you find the pic of Cassie on?


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CharmingRose* 

 
_That is such a gorgeous look! I'm going to try and recreate it, if I can. I love the natural look of it._

 
Make sure to post pics, if you do end up recreating it!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Which site did you find the pic of Cassie on?_

 
It was in her thread at thefashionspot.com.


----------

